# Hello all



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Well it looks as though you guys were busy in my absence, and that you all have stepped up and helped out where and when possible, I see I missed some interesting debates and arguments, and I saw an unessecarily hostile dialougue that was appropriately locked.

Great to be back, great to see the growth, and gang lets try to all not have episodes where we need to lock stuff out, we are a better community than that!!!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Good to have you back, I've been busy.

-PK


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Welcome back how was the show?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam u were missed

welcome home


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

good to see you back


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

show was ok..I mean it was a last minute thing so I was unable to arrange permits for my most impressive animals to be with me, but hey what can ya do ....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet your back. I was waiting to mak a thread in the reptile forum until you returned. Ill make it later tonight when I get off from work


----------

